# Trying to decide on the right food for my puppy...



## Taylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!
:wave:

I'm currently in Alabama with my Mother, taking care of some things, so my puppy, Dina, has been eating a mixture of Iams (Puppy), and Ol Roy (she prefers this over the Iams ) because they don't really have a lot of options... 
The only place to actually buy dog food is Walmart, and they basically only sell 50lb bags of typical dog food...

(My mom has a 6 year old miniature poodle, and there are 2 farm collies outside/inside.)

I want to make sure she is getting the right nutrition, and I'll be coming home in a couple weeks, and staying with my sister-in-law for awhile.

She has a 7 month old French Bulldog, and they are currently feeding Fromm Puppy.

Any suggestions on what I should feed my little Dina? 
She is almost 5 months old, and currently weighs 4.5 lbs.

My SIL said I could try some of the Fromm, to see if Dina even eats it before making a final decision on actually buying my own bag, but this is more so if she refuses to eat it.

Thanks so much!​


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Check out dogfoodadvisor.com. Then try to find a 4 or 5 star food. Fromm is a good one. If you're in a rural area is there a Tractor Supply in your area? They have several of the 4 and 5 star foods and some of the small breed foods.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 30, 2014)

zellko said:


> Check out dogfoodadvisor.com. Then try to find a 4 or 5 star food. Fromm is a good one. If you're in a rural area is there a Tractor Supply in your area? They have several of the 4 and 5 star foods and some of the small breed foods.


I'll have to ask my mom. We don't have internet, so I can't look anything up. I tell my sister in law what to ask on here and she helps me out while we're on the phone.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Zelko, dogfoodadvisor.com is a great website. If you can't find any of the 4 or 5 star foods around where you live right now, I'd recommend buying it online. It's a bit of a pain, but it's much better than being stuck feeding a low quality food. That's what I do since the food I feed isn't sold anywhere near where I live.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Fromm is a good food. I've used it alot.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 30, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> I agree with Zelko, dogfoodadvisor.com is a great website. If you can't find any of the 4 or 5 star foods around where you live right now, I'd recommend buying it online. It's a bit of a pain, but it's much better than being stuck feeding a low quality food. That's what I do since the food I feed isn't sold anywhere near where I live.


I'll have to check it out. I'm hopefully coming home Monday, so my SIL will help me out! She absolutely loved the store that she got the FROMM at, so I'll probably check it out!



susan davis said:


> Fromm is a good food. I've used it alot.


Thanks for the input, I've read a lot about it, it seems like it might be a good choice!


Now, if I do come home Monday, and get the FROMM, should I go with the Puppy? Or just jump into the adult, and go with grain-free like my SIL with her Frenchie? Or?

And will I need to transition her? Or can I just go ahead and switch her 100% to new food?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would transition the pup from the food she is eating onto the new food. I usually add 1/4 of the 'new' food to 3/4 of the 'old' food for a day or two. IF no bad symptoms, then the 3rd day I go to 1/2 of the new food and 1/2 of the old. And so forth. So by the end of the week she should be eating the new food mostly.I'd go with the grain free right away. Most of the fromm line are for 'all life stages'. Check the label!


----------

